# Aloha



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

newbie here  I just got two new fur babies  Their owners were moving and brought them to the pet store, they were giving them away and I just could not resist! 

This is Mystic 










She is about 7 months old

And this is Fritz (he so just looks like a Fritz to me LOL)










He is about a year old


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

oops guess this needs to be moved to say meow


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Aloha, Fritz & Mystic!! You're very handsome kitties!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aloha, to you & your cute babies!


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

aww... how cute. i remember when collars were too big for these guys, and it's such an adorable age~! congrats on your new furbabies!


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey! What part of Oahu do you live? I lived at Schofield Barracks for about a yr and a half. Four of my girls are aloha babies and when I would call home my family would ask if they had a hawaii meow. Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

we're on Schofield also 

Thanks for the Welcomes, Fritz & Mystic say Mahalo also :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Aww, they're very adorable kitties 

Just so you know, flea collars can be pretty unsafe for cats. They don't really take care of the fleas, and having chemicals around their neck can irritate a cat's skin :? If you're having problems with fleas, I'd recommend topical treatments like Advantage or Frontline (*not Hartz!*). Just an FYI


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum  


ps: moved to Say Meow forum......


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

spacemonkey, thank you for the info, I thought about that after reading the package and was like if it says you need to make sure to wash your hands hmmmm they don't have fleas far as I know but since I got them from the pet store but they had previous owners thought I'd put em on them just incase... but thank you I am going to remove them, and if I have flea problems then I'll deal with them!


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

catman said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> ps: moved to Say Meow forum......


thanks


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your 2 babies are so cute, I'm glad you took them home


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

I took off the collars! Thanks, I never really thought about how bad they could be for them


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to you and that was soooo good of you to adopt the cats and give them a loving home. They are cute and I have 3 cats - 2 of the them being grey tabbies just like Mystic. That's a cool name too.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum. You will love it here. 
Looking forward to hearing all about your 
kitties. They are so cute!


----------

